# Potty-training :)



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I just wondered if anyone else's bird is "potty-trained," in a way?

Halley is. It took some time after I got him, but now he's a pro. I can't really explain it...but basically, he knows I hate when he just poops on things, so he gets my attention before he does it. He gets this certain expression on his face and makes a huge production of gearing up to poop (puffing up, walking backwards, etc), and that's when I get him to step onto my hand and hold him over something that's poop-safe (a paper towel, a trash can, something I can clean easily if nothing else is around) and that's where he goes. I praise him after of course.

Sometimes, in front of people, he poops an extra-lot to show off how good he is.  

It's also a testament to how close we are, because it's a very natural, instinctual thing for me. I know his cues very well. Other people are often very surprised that I know when he's about to poop, but to me it's completely obvious and I don't know how they can't see it!

Unfortunately, I can't remember how I taught him to do this! And I wish I did, because Echo likes to crap somewhere without my noticing until I lay in it or something. :lol:


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I've had Sam scamper off my shoulder to my wrist, do his business, then climb back onto my shoulder. I think he knows I'd rather have him do it on the floor rather than my shirt haha. Both my tiels will go before coming out of the cage.

Most tiels I've seen do the scooching back butt wiggle and if you can keep repeating the word 'potty' they catch on quickly.
________
Vapir genie


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, forgot to mention this but if Halley hasn't pooped for awhile and I know one should be coming soon, I hold him over whatever and say, "Go poop," and he usually goes.

Today when Echo was out of cage I caught her starting to do the back-up butt-wiggle thing, and quickly lifted her up and aimed over over a piece of paper on the floor. I said, "Go poop" and when she pooped, I praised her. So, it's a start. (She missed the paper actually and got a sweater that was on the floor instead, but that's certainly not her fault. It's my crappy aiming! )


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I almost got chicken trained properly but Eshka arrived and it sorta went backwards

Chicken will go to the bathroom with tiled floor and once past there i think she has a idea anywhere is ok

the sink is her favourite with the actual toilet being a bit scarey

i started of teaching her to go on top of her cage like charlie ( previous tiel)

and thats worked well but now eshka is here its sorta disrupted

i still clean up occaisionally after chicken , eshka its a follow the mess game anyway, but on whole they are good birds and they do try to learn

cheers

jack


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will sometimes go when I tell him to go potty. He use to be really good at it but I have not really kept it up. So now when I tell my linnie to go potty I will usually get poop on my arm from Spike who is obviously a very good listener  I always have a napkin close by to put a bird over if needed


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

i havent really officially potty trained petrie, but whenever i take him out of his cage he knows he has to poop before he comes out. so whenever i pick him up to take him out i just hold him right by the door of the cage but still inside and he poops everytime so its a start


----------

